# Flip Flop J K



## Vicograt (Abr 5, 2006)

Necesito demostrar el uso del flip flop J k en una protoboard, pero no tengo ni idea, alguien tiene un esquema?, que conecto donde dice CK?, como se llama el integrado?, por favor ayudenme.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Abr 5, 2006)

Vicograt dijo:
			
		

> Necesito demostrar el uso del flip flop J k en una protoboard, pero no tengo ni idea, alguien tiene un esquema?, que conecto donde dice CK?, como se llama el integrado?, por favor ayudenme.



Chispas, como le dejan hacer eso si no se lo han enseñado??? o no puso atención?????

Puede utilizar un 7446, trae 2 jk adentro, en ck, se le meten pulsos, ck=reloj, pulsos de reloj.

Dependiendo de que meta en j y k, así será la salida en Q, Q' es el complemento de Q.

Saludos


----------



## Vicograt (Abr 5, 2006)

Gracias, ahora como le meto pulsos a eso, no entiendo.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Abr 5, 2006)

Vicograt dijo:
			
		

> Gracias, ahora como le meto pulsos a eso, no entiendo.



Jeje, le servirá mucho leer algo de electrónica digital, un pulso es un cambio de 0 a 5v o al revés de 5 a 0, un pulso no es más que la transisión entre un estado bajo y uno alto, cada cambio será un pulso.

Saludos


----------



## Vicograt (Abr 6, 2006)

Si si yo se que es un pulso, lo que no se es como ponerlo en la protoboard.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Abr 6, 2006)

Vicograt dijo:
			
		

> Si si yo se que es un pulso, lo que no se es como ponerlo en la protoboard.



Entonces no sabe lo que es un pulso, ya que el pulso no se mete al protoboard se mete a la entrada CK .

En fin, ahorita ando ocupadón pero le postearé un contador que hice con FF JK para que se de una idea, en ese use un interruptor lógico como entrada de reloj, en la videa real no existe.







Saludos


----------



## Vicograt (Abr 6, 2006)

Gracias ahora tengo mas o menos la idea de que voy a hacer, pero sigo sin entender como le meto pulsos al CK, comó es el aparato, integrado, artilugio o maravilla que me permita meterle pulsos de reloj al CK (En la vida Real)?, numero de serie, codigo o lo que sea, Que es lo que debo comprar?.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Abr 6, 2006)

Vicograt dijo:
			
		

> Gracias ahora tengo mas o menos la idea de que voy a hacer, pero sigo sin entender como le meto pulsos al CK, comó es el aparato, integrado, artilugio o maravilla que me permita meterle pulsos de reloj al CK (En la vida Real)?, numero de serie, codigo o lo que sea, Que es lo que debo comprar?.



jeje, estudia usted electrónica? o por que debe de demostrar esto???? Un pulso de reloj puede hacerlo desde un simple cablecito que meta a tierra y luego a positivo y así muchas veces, o con una resistencia pull-up con un push button, o con un 555 como astable, este último puede encontrar varios diagramas en la sección de circuitos lógicos y secuenciales.

Saludos


----------



## Vicograt (Abr 6, 2006)

Listo muchas gracias, y no estudio electronica, estudio programacion de computadores, pero doy una clase llamada tecnicas digitales donde veo eso.


----------



## Vicograt (Abr 6, 2006)

En la electronica me dicen que no tienen el 7446, que otro me pude servir?


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Abr 6, 2006)

Vicograt dijo:
			
		

> En la electronica me dicen que no tienen el 7446, que otro me pude servir?




Que electrónica tan chafa.

puede usar un 74107, 74109, 74112, 74113, 473

Saludos


----------



## Ricardo_CECyT9 (May 4, 2007)

me parece que pueden servirte un 74ls112 o 74ls107, si no encuentras estos puedes armarlos con compuertas nand 74ls00, es bastante facil por cualquier metodo.


----------



## rip@ (Sep 11, 2008)

alcancé a ver el ff Rs y se me es muy facil entender su funcionamiento, pero no entiendo la diferencia q hay con el jk. alguien me lo podría explicar?


----------



## idalia (Dic 28, 2010)

hOLA Soy nueva en el foro y pues yo tengo un problemilla acerca del flip flop j-k, ya que en el que yo utilice me maneja unas entradas de r y s es decir del reset y del set segun investige, mi problema es que no se como conectarlas o donde, lo que yo estoy haciendo es un contandor del 0 al 99 con un multiplexor. Espero que puedas ayudarme y una disculpa si te he molestado. y de antemano gracias


----------



## Pelelalo (Dic 28, 2010)

rip@ dijo:


> alcancé a ver el ff Rs y se me es muy facil entender su funcionamiento, pero no entiendo la diferencia q hay con el jk. alguien me lo podría explicar?



Con el jk eliminas la indeterminación que se produce cuando alguién no iniciado pone las señales de set y reset (s y r) a '1'. El jk es de hecho una evolución del sr mediante una realimentación cruzada de las salidas. Se construye con un sr y un par de puertas AND. Si a un jk pones las entradas a '1' conmuta al valor inverso de salida.


----------

